# What is the average length of a driveway



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

What are some of your guy's average lengths of a driveway you guys plow? 
2 car lenght by 2 car lengths??


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Sure. Sounds good.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well what are you looking for? the lenth? the lenght? or the length? you are going to have to be more specific.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Be careful of averaging. 

Put one foot in a bucket of hot water, and the other foot in a bucket of ice water....that's what average feels like.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

TCLA;1061163 said:


> Be careful of averaging.
> 
> Put one foot in a bucket of hot water, and the other foot in a bucket of ice water....that's what average feels like.


Good answer! 

Around here, theirs not many 3 car length driveways, my driveway (my parents) is a 18 car driveway. But there's some 30 car and 40 car ones around here! Their might be one or two 50 car drives. .. But those are mostly only one car width. These are just in my town, if you go the next town over, it's avg is more like 3-4 car lenghts and 2 car width, some only 1 car width.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

An average driveway around wear i live is 16' wide x 1500' long. A normal 2 car driveway there is no such thing some are 20 x 24 or 24 x 30. If you are concerned about size get a walking wheel and measure. I'm more concerned by were to put the snow than the size. A 20 x 24 driveway may take 2xs the time than a 16 x 1500 drive would take.Just think in time one pass in and turn around and drive out all done.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Averages vary by location


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

1/2 mile long wide enough to get a fire truck up them as long as i have plowed and salted.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Average length = sum of length of all driveways divided by number of driveways.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

2COR517;1066420 said:


> Average length = sum of length of all driveways divided by number of driveways.


I like TCLA's answer better


----------

